# M.Lion Mail : où sont le dossier "Mail" et les préférences ?



## sunnlight (8 Août 2012)

Bonsoir

Je serais curieux de savoir ou se trouve le dossier mail ou alors le fichier plist sous mountain Lion.

Merci et bonne nuit


----------



## lepetitpiero (8 Août 2012)

au même endroit que sous SL MAIS depuis Lion la bibliothèque utilisteur est cachée . Pour y accéder:  Barre de menu en appuyant sur ALT là la bibliothèque s'affiche dans le menu déroulant.


----------



## sunnlight (9 Août 2012)

Merci oui en fait j'ai bien trouvé le dossier mail dans bibliothèque par contre dans les préférences je ne trouve rien. Mais bon ce n'est pas très important


----------



## 4759 (30 Août 2012)

lepetitpiero a dit:


> au même endroit que sous SL MAIS depuis Lion la bibliothèque utilisteur est cachée . Pour y accéder:  Barre de menu en appuyant sur ALT là la bibliothèque s'affiche dans le menu déroulant.


Pas réussi : disque dur puis bibliotheque puis dossier mail  vide = 8ko
Ya qqchose que j'ai pas compris ?
Merci


----------



## Anonyme (30 Août 2012)

Le chemin n'est pas  : Disque dur / Bibliothèque.

C'est  : Disque dur / Utilisateurs / Ta session / Bibliothèque / Mail

Pour révéler la bibliothèque sous Lion ou ML : cliquer sur "Aller" dans le menu du Finder, puis presser la touche Alt.


----------



## 4759 (30 Août 2012)

lepetitpiero a dit:


> au même endroit que sous SL MAIS depuis Lion la bibliothèque utilisteur est cachée . Pour y accéder:  Barre de menu en appuyant sur ALT là la bibliothèque s'affiche dans le menu déroulant.


Tes indications très précises : Pour révéler la bibliothèque sous Lion ou ML : cliquer sur "Aller" dans le menu du Finder, puis presser la touche Alt. 	sont très précieuses ! 
Effectivement Bibliothèque apparait dans le menu déroulant Aller lorsque appui sur ALT .
Merci bcp, car je n'avais trouvé nul part ailleurs ce procédé.


----------

